# HT3 Redfish Tournament in Port Neches, Tx.



## Swamp Root

Any one fishing the HT3 tournament out of Port Neches Park on August 1-2? If you need more info let me know cause I can email you an electronic copy of the flier.


----------



## DSilva

Have not heard about it. pm me some info if you can.


----------



## Swamp Root

I don't mind getting y'all the info, but I need email addresses cause (for what ever reason) I can't get it to upload on 2cool... You can email me at [email protected] and I will get you the info. You can also go to http://www.ht3redfish.com/ for all the tournament dates, rules, and registration.

I am not affiliated with this tournament at all, I just contacted the tournament director when I heard about it, and he asked if I would help spread the word. Look under this forum a few posts down, there is a post call HT3 series in texas...finally? That is where I first saw the information. If y'all will either go to the website or email me I will be happy to help.


----------



## RedXCross

Just a quick note for Pat(tourney director) , For scheduling purposes in the future when I may be able to Fish and not have conflicts with my schedule. That weekend for the last 22 years has been the official weekend of the Annual OCARC tourney out of Orange, and that tourney draws 300 plus people every year.(The first of August every year). So in the future you might want to look at other options. I fished the RedCup a few years back and the number of boats was evident. 

For the most part it won't be a distraction just something in the future to consider.

Brad


----------



## redmerc

Thanks for the post and comments about the event, we are getting a lot of phone calls on the event and hopefully will have a good turnout. I talked to one angler today who stated he sees flyers all over town. The Hooters called us because they were not aware we were coming and we have Hooters on our flyers..  I told them the tour is sponsored by the Hooters in South East Florida... Anyway, it will be fun and while I wish there were no other tournaments in the world going on that day, there is always somewhere, all I know is there is not one at port neches so we'll be there.

I am in louisiana already after doing the 600+ angler tournament this past weekend you can read about on www.htseries.com. Faux Pas 2009. We also have an Series event in Delacroix Aug 8-9 that I will remain in town until then. Finally another 3 day event for the folks of Empire, La. that will have nearly 5,000 people a day come through the weigh in turn styles... soooooo busy time for sure.

We are hoping to get those weekend anglers, pros and guides that want to fish a professional event, with professional equipment and a payback of 10,000.00 for first on just 50 teams! If there is another fun event that weekend that some guys like fishing by all means fish that one, but if you want to compete for legitimately big money with a professional flare then check us out next weekend... I am on an aircard and can't always get signal here in south louisiana, please call me with any questions... 321 217 3515..... Thanks again.... Pat


----------



## RedXCross

It was merely a suggestion , I lived here my entire life, not more than 5 miles where you are having the event and have fished many tourneys..(fresh and salt)GOOD LUCK! 

All I stated was it may be better for a different weekend in the future! It wasn't done as a deterrent , but as a planner for the future, if you plan to capitalize on this event. your quote follows:

"I wish there were no other tournaments in the world going on that day, there is always somewhere, all I know is there is not one at port neches so we'll be there."

The point is in this area there are not many tourneys at all! And the ones that are established may be of concern in the future


I realize your time was short in the announcement, but a little bit more time would be nice in the future.


----------



## redmerc

Wasn't meant to offend ya, just some of you guys that have lived there your whole life.. it would of been nice to have the input months earlier... We have been ASKED to come to texas and have been working on it for over a year. Never heard anything about this other tourney, however, again, like I stated, the Cup is also going on that weekend in Louisiana but if we pull 30-40-50 boats and someone goes home with 10,000.00. It would of been a great weekend.

If we don't then atleast we have come to Texas as asked and gave it a shot. We are there at the request of Texas anglers who travel to fish with us in Louisiana. Kinda as a thank you to them and a "shot" at seeing if it would go. The locals that have helped us with the dates and flyers, etc never mentioned this other tourney and they too have lived there their whole lives. With that being said.. Also local chamber and officials had to sign off on it and they too only allow for so many opportunities to use the park.

So all in all, it will be a lot of fun and if we get only 15 boats and someone goes home with 3,000.00 instead of 10, I think it was still worth their time. I wish nothing else was going on but until your post, never knew anything of it and as far as "for next year", we are not looking to make this an annual event. We will either bring the Series there with 4 or 5 events or not do Texas, it's just too far if there is not the interest... this is just a test/open event to see if guys are interested in this kind of format / tour and as stated a thank you, etc to the guys that travel so far to fish with us already....:cheers:


----------



## redmerc

*http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=216656 first post about this event... June 2009*


----------



## RedXCross

I stand corrected, But nobody asked me either. 

If I am not mistaken the couple of guys that asked you to come down(or had a lot to do with it) or from a different county,and they probably were not aware of it. 

Hey, No problems I am doing my part to promote it on my side and I hope you have a great turnout. I have seen a few fliers here and there and have FIELDED GOBS of phonecalls. I will not be able to fish, but if you should decide to come back as seperate or in a series I am sure you will find me somewhere around.. 

All my Best

Brad


----------



## Swamp Root

*Partner Backed out*

Well my partner has officially backed out on me, he has been on the bubble for a week now. I am having a hard time finding a replacement on such short notice, so I may not fish it either...kinda hard to spit out $500 without any sponsors to pitch in. I will be fishing Sat. morning, but probley not in the tourney... I am going to be ****** if I come in with two 27 7/8in. reds haha


----------



## DSilva

Being fairly new to these forums, I just read about the HT3 just last week for the first time. I wish I would have know sooner so I could have made plans for this event. I see that Pro Drive has jumped in as a sponsor for the trail. I am the local PD dealer for the area around Port Neches park. I am hoping to be able to get over there on Sunday to check everything out.

As mentioned above, over in Orange County (right across the river) there is the O.C.A.R.C. tourney going on and it draws alot of folks. It is on the first Saturday of August every year.

I hope you guys have a great turnout!!!


----------



## redmerc

A local James Taylor who fishes our series has his boat in the shop and is looking for a partner.. if you like call him at 409 658 3700 he is also the one helping with this event....

As far as the date, all I can say is you should read this forum more...  there has been a post up since June about this event... see HT3 coming to Texas finally below... Hope you make it but if not maybe we'll see you next year...

10,000.00 for first on just 50 boats.... I'd make sure all other tourneys are worth missing this one for... If someone has been fishing the other tourney for 22 years, perhaps they could skip a year and go for some big cash....  Hope to see you guys there....


----------



## RedXCross

redmerc said:


> I'd make sure all other tourneys are worth missing this one for... If someone has been fishing the other tourney for 22 years, perhaps they could skip a year and go for some big cash....  Hope to see you guys there....


 Just so you know what you are talking about. The other tourney stands for

Orange County Assoc. for Retarded Children.


----------



## redmerc

Didn't mean anything by the statement you quoted, we'd love to help with the event, guys should consider fishing ours and then donate 1/2 the winnings to the other... that's all... That would be a far larger impact than paying a 25.00 entry, right? 

Just so you know, we do benefits for battered women and children shelters, 2nd harvest food banks and many more... we donate a lot of our proceeds to charities.... I think it's a shame that after 22 years with such a great cause I can't find a post about the event here in the forum and of the calls we have fielded not one angler mentioned it... :-(


----------



## RedXCross

Pat,

Let me say first and foremost, I want you to come and I want this to be a success, people that know me , Know that I love success stories!!
I think you run a FIRST CLASS EVENT, and in the future I would be PROUD to fish it (NO DOUBT) AND I WILL..I am sorry there were mixed stories(it never fails it always happens) 

The OCARC tourney never had a NEGATIVE effect on The CUP event other than, there were noticebly more boats out and about.(only in the lake proper and the La. marsh) no where else. because of the proximity of that event.. So, to be totally honest it won't matter and it has little to do with the crowd of your tourney. 
2coolfishing as it is popular has little presence in Jefferson county ,Texas for an upcoming event IMO only. The Chamber has and is doing a solid job, but maybe more is needed in the future.

Anyways as I have said I AM ALL FOR YOU AND THIS TOURNEY,it doesn't matter that I won't be in attendance this year. THERE are some awesome fisherman in this area NO DOUBT..

ALL MY BEST,

Brad


----------



## TexSpec

Brad
Quit your bellyaching. I was hoping you would be there so I could show you that not only do I kill more ducks, but catch more fish than you :dance:. You should see the reds stacked up by my pits and the Corona. 

We are trying to fish this weekend if they can get the details worked out soon. 

Tom


----------



## RedXCross

I knew they're had to be a Wolf in the shadows LMAO,And a biggun at that!! Not only that Tom, but think along the lines of the Secret and the Super secret areas I think you'll be more impressed with the size and numbers. 


B


----------



## TexSpec

Hey I honestly don't think that either tourney will affect the other. Your not talking about the same caliber of fisherman who fishes the $25 OCARC that will fish the $500 HT3. There may be 300 boats in the OCARC but many of those don't normally fish tourneys. 

It may be difficult to get my 24ft triton to the double secret. will see. 

Tom


----------



## Thepartsguy50

*24 Ft Triton*

Well you better watch out for ole Elmer and his buddy Bill. We will be sporting our new Igloo (24quart) and a new Mr. Bubbles in our 14 foot riveted flat bottom. bounce:Thats a 72 model, this year had galvanized rivets.) Game on fellas................. Get ya some.................................. Anyone know where I can borrow a few life jackets. I had to pawn mine for the entry fee..........................:hairout:


----------



## TexSpec

kulbord
Your no competition. We all know that after a couple of yoohoos and hohos your finished. You haven't fished 16 hrs since you got your boat. Much less in a 2 day period. I'm going to go ahead in put in my protest now. That way if you try to weigh something in I'm ahead of the game. Remember NO LIVE BAIT (gulp is considered cheating to me and I will see if we can get that rule implemented at the captains meeting) 

PROTEST


----------



## redmerc

hehehehe, you guys are a hoot... we have heard from many anglers, the phones have been ringing, guess more guys are planning on fishing this than I previously thought... so we will remain with original 2 day combined weight format.

I have also decided if you guys can point the benefit tourney to us on sunday, I would like to donate 5.00 of each entry fee to them as well... Out of the tour's cut not the anglers. So if we get 50 boats.. I'll present them with a 250.00 check... not a whole lot but it's something... please feel free to pass my number on to their organizer.. 

Also, channel 2 or 12, I'm not sure with your stations have informed us they will be out Saturday to film the weigh in to show later that evening, so fly your colors... sponsors gear, you may get them a shot on t.v.

Thanks again for the input fellas, I wish everyone the best regardless of where you fish this weekend. We will be heading in to town thursday... Holla if you need us... 321 217 3515...


----------

